# UK State Pension Contributions



## TLC (20 Mar 2009)

I've lived in Ireland for the past 30 years, British Citizen, I received a letter from the UK pension board advising that I had contributions - going back to the 1970's.  It is only a few years worth & I won't reach 65 until 2022, is there any uk/irish agreement to transfer the value of that fund into my Irish Pension Fund - I pay PRSI etc.  I missed out on paying PRSI in the 80's when I stayed at home with the kids - I wasn't aware at the time that I could have been signing for credits so there is a big gap there.  I have been working for the past 15 years here - anyone any information on this.  I did think there was an agreement, but can't seem to find any information, so any help appreciated.


----------



## Geraldine2 (21 Mar 2009)

*Re: UK Pension Contributions*

Why not pay UK voluntary contributions. You can backdate them to 1996, but payment for some of them expire on 6th April 2009. The future requirement for a full UK state pension will be 30 years.
You would have a full UK state pension on top of your Irish pension!


----------



## roker (21 Mar 2009)

*Re: UK Pension Contributions*

I received my Irish and UK pension last year. The Irish and UK pensions are separate. I have 22 years UK contributions which gives me a 50% UK pension and about thirty years Irish contributions which gave me 98% Irish. which works out better than combining them.


----------



## ajapale (21 Mar 2009)

*Re: UK Sate Pension Contributions*

Moved from Pensions which is mostly about occupational and private pension schemes to Welfare and State Benefits 

..and title expanded


----------



## Black Sheep (21 Mar 2009)

As Geraldine has suggested contact the UK pensions section in Newcastle *immediately* and request your options. Perhaps you could still pay the voluntary contributions. They will outline the amounts you can pay and the benefits. 

UK pension is payable to women at age 60 but I suspect that will change before you get there. 

Do not attempt to amalgamate both Irish and UK. You should obtain both pensions (probably at reduced rates) seperately

Homemakers years (up to 20) will account for the years you stayed at home looking after children


----------



## Swallows (21 Mar 2009)

Hi, There are *conditions* attached to paying voluntary contributions and it's not automatic that you can do that.


----------



## Swallows (24 Mar 2009)

Hi, I know people who have both pensions. A full state pension from Ireland and a part pension ( depending on contributions and time worked in UK )


----------



## roker (26 Mar 2009)

Means tested is not an issue because this is contributory pension which is an entitlement.


----------



## Jano (28 Mar 2009)

Despite having read the UK and Irish pensions info, this is v difficult to figure. If paying UK NI vol contributions it will cost £1976 in total for Apr 1996 - Apr 2001 and the deadline is Apr 5th 2009 (you can pay through banking system). If you don't pay these by that date, you NEVER get the chance again. For 2002, 2003, 2004 (if these are available to you) you can buy them for £421.2 for each year up the Apr 5th 2009. After that they go up by 50%. There is no minumum no. years now to qualify for the UK pension. If you have 5 years you get 5/30ths of a pension for example.


----------



## Jano (29 Mar 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## ajapale (29 Mar 2009)

Janos question has been split to a seperate thread

Teacher in Republic since 97, but in UK before that, Contributory Old Age Pension etc


----------



## Jano (10 Jul 2009)

Why can you get class 2 contributions? What is the difference between 2 and 3?


----------

